

Homepage Redesign for Startups: The Steps We Took Before Handing Off to Design - chadburgess
http://seatgeek.com/blog/product/homepage-redesign-for-startups-the-steps-we-took-before-handing-off-to-design

======
chadburgess
Thanks we are pretty excited about the final product, which we are currently
tweaking.

------
coby
looks great!

